# Prostherapis genus?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

There seems to be another genus of darts in the Aromobatidae family, called Prostherapis, with only one species, P. dunni. I can't find much information beyond the IUCN Red List confirming its existence. If anyone else can find any other information on the Prostherapis genus, that would be appreciated.

Prostherapis dunni


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> There seems to be another genus of darts in the Aromobatidae family, called Prostherapis, with only one species, P. dunni. I can't find much information beyond the IUCN Red List confirming its existence. If anyone else can find any other information on the Prostherapis genus, that would be appreciated.
> 
> Prostherapis dunni


I did a quick google search and it appears that it is the same as Colostethus dunni. There still isn't much information on that frog either though.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm. Based on the fact that it was once in the Colostethus genus it's probably cryptically coloured, but who can tell?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

If you read the paper by Grant et al. (2006), you will find the information you are looking for on page 174.


----------

